# tacoma with fisher LD 7'6"



## josolar

Was wondering if my 1996 tacoma sx could handle the fisher LD 7'6" plow. the plow weighs appox. 480lbs. The fisher website only recomends the homesteader for the toyota, but that thing looks like a P.O.S. I was planning on putting a set of timbrens in the front, but that only prevents sag. Will the toyota handle the 480lb plow? thank you.


----------



## Chainlink

look at my thread that talks about this. From what I have read the homesteader is a decent plow. I chose to go with a much heavier duty application.


----------



## josolar

so the LD 7'6" will be fine on the tacoma with timbrens.


----------



## Chainlink

Not sure if timbrens will help or not, I have never used them. I was just giving you another option. I have seen a few posts in the past where people seemed happy with timbrens on toyotas.


----------



## pjaln

the only plow setup that fisher makes for the tacoma is the 6,8"and it weighs about 480-500 depending if you have snow stuck to it the 7,6" ld is too long the 6,8" was designed just for the tacoma ,and specifically for the standard cab ,4cyl manual ,with the big tire package if it has this specs then fisher will put it on at there distributors with a guarentee up till 04 toyotas . but definetily not on the 05,s 
my opinion is the timbrens are definetly needed i have them on my truck and they work nice ,but i would not put that 7,6" on it 

paul


----------



## Tarkus

pjaln said:


> the only plow setup that fisher makes for the tacoma is the 6,8"and it weighs about 480-500 depending if you have snow stuck to it the 7,6" ld is too long the 6,8" was designed just for the tacoma ,and specifically for the standard cab ,4cyl manual ,with the big tire package if it has this specs then fisher will put it on at there distributors with a guarentee up till 04 toyotas . but definetily not on the 05,s
> my opinion is the timbrens are definetly needed i have them on my truck and they work nice ,but i would not put that 7,6" on it
> 
> paul


I would agree here on that truck it sould be a 6' 8" or 6' 9" max for a plow, light weight or not.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

I would have to disagree with some of the above posts, I have seen Tacomas with LD 7'6" on them and they do just fine with set of timbrens. The LD 7'6" will be better then the 6'9" IMO. The weight is not too big of a deal either, its not like the 6'9" and 7'6" are many LBS apart. I think they are pretty close in the weight department. 7'6" is fine


----------



## Tarkus

Where I differ is that if you have some serious snow, you will get further and pusher easier with a 6'9" than a 7'6" in deep snow as a Tacoma is a light weight unit at best itself.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

Tarkus said:


> Where I differ is that if you have some serious snow, you will get further and pusher easier with a 6'9" than a 7'6" in deep snow as a Tacoma is a light weight unit at best itself.


Yes there is some truth to that, I can't explain from personal experience, but there was a guy who used to post here who runs 8' snoways on S-10's in northern vermont, you can't find much harder plowing then that. He says they wrok great and has some photos. Do a search, his username is Alan, the posts are probley still there.

Now that does not mean I recommend an 8' blade or a heavy 7'6". I just don't think the tacoma pushing a 7'6" wide load of snow is too much of a problem. There are also a few here with LD 7'6" on the same type of truck.


----------



## Tarkus

I knew a guy that used to plow with a 8 foot with wings on a 1/2 ton truck (wings were always on) and he used to ram the heck of the truck plowing when snow was bad and was always breaking something it seemed. I have not seen him around for a while now.


----------



## Kramer

I can tell you from persomnal experience that the Tacoma with a 4 cyl works OK with the 6'9" minutemount plow.


I can also tell you that when the snow is extremely wet that the usefullness degrades quickly. Pushing 6" of really wet snow is about as much as you want to do. I don't think the 7'6" plow would be a good match for the Tacoma-- at least with the 4 cylinder--can't speak for the 6. I don't think the weight is that much of an issue as long as its a regular cab. You would need more ballast though. The Tacoma has a pretty good weight rating overall.


In dry, powdery snow, the Tacoma is outstanding for up to at least 14" with the 6'9" Fisher. The only issue is the short mold board (23")--- snow rolls over the top as you'd expect.


----------



## ToyotaPusher

I run a '98 Toyota Standard cab 4 banger with the tow package and a Fisher 6'8" LD with a Minute Mount and Fishstick. I average about $3,000.00 per event. This will be my 4th year with the rig doing residential driveways. 

I work only in upscale areas, I charge $60 to $100 per driveway. They average between 50 and 75 feet in length. I do a good job, clean up well and have very few complaints. If the township plows the driveway in, I return and clean it up at no charge.

Don't listen to people that say a Toyota can't work. I have yet to break something while plowing. I go slow, take my time, and make money. Plow gets serviced professionally at the beginning and end of each season.

PM or e-mail me for pictures.

Good luck.


----------



## Tarkus

I would agree that as long as you keep plow size proportional to vehical size thre Tacoma should do a fine job indeed. The ones that have trouble have likely put to big and or heavy a blade on it. A 6' 9" would about be perfect it seems and would play well on resdentail driveways too.


----------



## josolar

I just got a minute mount push plate for my 96 toyota off ebay. There is a 7'6" LD plow for sale locally, but I am not sure if the push plate is right for the LD. any of you guys know?


----------



## RamesesSnow23

josolar said:


> I just got a minute mount push plate for my 96 toyota off ebay. There is a 7'6" LD plow for sale locally, but I am not sure if the push plate is right for the LD. any of you guys know?


Iam sure it is, LD series is the only fisher series that would be on a toyota. Unless it was an HS series blade made in 6'6" and 7' widths. The HS and LD would be interchangealbe anyways, in the unlikely case that he had an older HS minuite mount on his truck. The 7'6" LD should work fine with the mount. Can you take the mount itself to the loaction of the LD 7'6" that is for sale and check for fit, just to be 100% sure? I know that would not be completely accurate, but you would probley be able to tell if it did not fit. Iam 99.9% sure it will fit though.


----------



## Class IV livin'

*Are you solar?*

Do you live off grid or is there another justification for the 'solar' in the name?


----------



## Bolts Indus.

a 7'6" plow is for a 1/2 ton truck. The proper plow not because of weight but pushing ability and wear and tear on the vehicle would be a max. of 7'2".

Blizzardplows.com


----------

